# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Конкурс шапок для форума!

## Asteriks

*Конкурс на лучшую шапку для старой темы форума. Размер картинки 1000x167. 
Начало конкурса; сегодня, сейчас, сию минуту
Условия обсуждаем вместе.* Астериксс

----------


## Asteriks

Совместное предприятие, как назвать не знаю.

----------


## Sanych

Надо бы значит фоток родных пособирать. Или по форуму из темы про город, или по интернету насобирать. Что бы как-то всё же более родная фотка была если фотка, или уже более абстрактная картинка тогда.

----------


## Asteriks

А может от обратного? На всех городских форумах виды города.  Скучно, всё одно и то же: белазики, домики...

----------


## Sanych

но не водоём какой-то не наш тем более

----------


## Asteriks

Прошу пользователей (и админа тоже) набросать в эту тему подходящих фонов для шапки.

----------


## BiZ111

Актуально ещё или скины рулят?

----------


## Sanych

Зависит от предложения. Да и шапка эта под стандартный скин,а большинство сидят на - cars

----------


## Patron

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Мне интересно узнать ваше мнение насчёт моей работы

----------


## Patron

2-ой вариант.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

На первом варианте чёткости изображения не хватает, и почему крыша? на втором варианте опять крыша! у вас в Жодино неужеди нет красивых мест? 

Пы.Сы. на мой взгляд и вкус, нынешняя версия шапки гораздо симотишней.

Пы.Сы. Пы.Сы.: если что извиняюсь за излишнюю критику, но если тебе не хватало цветов, яркости, в шапке, то сделай яркое что-нить.

----------


## SDS

*Patron*, 
не, не катит...
 моего аватара вставь, только звезду на шесть концов поменяй

----------


## Akasey

*SDS*,  нафиг?

----------


## SDS

ШЕСТЬ КОНЦОВ У ЗВЕЗДЫ - ЗВЕЗДА ДАВИДА

----------


## Patron

У кого есть красивые фото нашего города, кидайте, продолжу работу над созданием шапки

----------


## Irina

*Patron*, вот тут посмотри)) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Patron

Спасибо

----------

